# Can't remove key



## chasdwitt (Apr 1, 2008)

My ignition key is stuck in the ignition.

1.) Yes, it's in PARK
2.) No, it won't come out in Neutral either
3.) Yes, I've turned the wheel side to side to side.....
4.) I'm parked on flat ground.
5.) The engine is off.
6.) I've pushed, pulled, jiggled, wiggled.
7.) I've sprayed with silicone spray (like WD-40)

Result:

Key will not turn all the way to "0" position. Key will not come out of ignition.

Any takers???

:wtf:


----------



## chasdwitt (Apr 1, 2008)

This is the fix, however temporary it may be!!

Key stuck in ignition - B15sentra.net - Nissan Sentra Forum


----------

